# It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thought it would be nice to have a place for all the youtube chapters. Enjoy.

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJvMmhk6Jqg&feature=related[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcppoM2bByE&feature=related[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QmSdGgojCc&feature=related[/nomedia]
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5-RDkX2O4&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was fun . i don't think I have watched that in at least 20 yrs


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

... something about it! A time lost.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wana watch it, but i wana save it for halloween time! =(


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It'll be here..you may need to do a search to find it by Halloween though. I'll add a tag to it maybe it'll help.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That takes me back! All of a sudden, I'm 9
years old again!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww!

I love that show!

xoxoxox


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've somehow missed watching this for the past five years or so when it comes on in October. Thanks so much for posting these. This was by far my favorite Halloween special when growing up.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

All I can say is DVD! I get to watch it all the time!


----------

